# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  What gears we need to bring for a Desert travel?

## sansastark

Im going to be spending the next year in a Desert in the Middle East, Im looking for some advice on the storage and care of my equipment. We will be staying in hardened facilities, with doors and air conditioning etc even so I've been told when a dust storm whips up a fine powder gets everywhere.

Ill be bringing my D200, 18-200, Tokina 11-16 f2.8, plus the usual accessories. Since I wont be able to carry the D200 all the time Im thinking of getting a P7000 as my carry everywhere camera.


Any suggestions or advice?
What gears we need to bring for a Desert travel?

----------


## sankalppatil732

Most people think of the vast sand dunes of the Sahara as seen in Hollywood movies. But a desert is defined as any arid land area that generally receives less than 10 inches (250 millimeters) of rainfall per year.

----------


## mihailudalcov

How do you rest?

----------


## chanvova

I won’t be able to carry the D200 all the time I’m thinking of getting a P7000 as my carry everywhere camera.

----------

